# Columbia Goodyear Highway Patrol - What do I have here?



## Cyclops Bikes (Oct 15, 2015)

I am appealing to you Columbia experts out there.  Have you ever heard of a Thunderstreak?


----------



## mrg (Oct 15, 2015)

" I am no Columbia expert" but I think late 50's, a real mix of parts, looks like Schwinn chain ring and maybe rack, and looks like a repop Westfield (Columbia) built western flyer tank, think it took that weird half tank, 80's person seat, dont know about the rocket ray lite , think the Columbia version was the Thunderbolt


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 16, 2015)

Whats the serial number? That will get the frame year anyway. As was said, lots of wrong parts on it. That high fin chain guard style came out in 1958. The Good Year versions would have different model names than "Columbia" badged models and often different accessories too. This could explain the headlight. mrg is correct about the tank and chain-ring.


----------



## Cyclops Bikes (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks MrColumbia and mrg!

The serial is E163772 on the rear dropout.  1959?  I thought the chain ring and rack was wrong as well but have no pictures or scoop on a Thunderstreak.

Mark


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes, E would be from 1959. And I believe that it took the half tank (aka the short tank in Columbia ads) and a version of the Delta torpedo style lights. Thunderbolts of the time used two different rear racks, yours probably used the more deluxe version with the windswept design that mirrors the chainguard.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 24, 2015)

I have a similar Skyhawk.


----------



## Cyclops Bikes (Oct 26, 2015)

*Columbia Skyhawk*

Hey Adam, 

Thanks for the response.

What year is your Skyhawk?  I did take the tank and rear rack off my Thunderstreak and it is settling down a bit.  I would love to have a picture of it originally.  Is your bike original with that Delta light and rack?

Thanks, 

Mark


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 1, 2015)

Cyclops Bikes said:


> Hey Adam,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> ...




It's a 58 if I remember right, all original as far as I know. Got it in a trade from Pedal Junky, all he did was coat it w/boiled linseed oil, grease bearings and replace tires.


----------

